# Objekte in ein Array einfügen



## Orkanson (28. Dez 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder ein kleine Fragestellung zu Objektorientierung. Ich habe Kunden und möchte diese in einem Array "Warteraum" platzieren, leider hab ich irgendwie einen Knoten im Kopf und weiss nicht so recht wie ich das schreiben soll...
Mit der Methode "einfuegen" soll der Kunde dann im Array platziert werden.


```
public class Kunde {
    static int counter = 1;
    public String vorname;
    public String name;
    public int bearbeitungsdauer;
    public int platznummer;
   
    public Kunde(String vorname, String name, int bearbeitungsdauer) {
        this.vorname = vorname;
        this.name = name;
        this.bearbeitungsdauer = bearbeitungsdauer;
        platznummer = counter;
        counter++;
    }
   

}
```


```
public class KundenCenter {

   
    Kunde [] warteraum = new Kunde [15];
    static int counter;
   
   
    public void einfuegen(Kunde kunde) {
   
    }
   
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Kunde mustermann = new Kunde("Max", "Mustermann", 10);
        System.out.println(mustermann.platznummer);
        Kunde musterfrau = new Kunde("Maxi", "Musterfrau", 5);
        System.out.println(musterfrau.platznummer);
       
    }

}
```

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## Orkanson (28. Dez 2017)

Hab es inzwischen selbst gelöst. Nur stellt sich mir nun die Frage: " Bei Kunde müssen die Attribute auf public stehen damit das so klappt. Wie würde es aussehen, wenn die Attribute private wären?



```
public class KundenCenter {

   
    static Kunde [] warteraum = new Kunde [15];
    static int counter = 0;
   
   
    public static void einfuegen(Kunde kunde) {
    warteraum[counter] = kunde;
    counter++;
    }
   
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Kunde mustermann = new Kunde("Max", "Mustermann", 10);
        System.out.println(mustermann.platznummer);
        Kunde musterfrau = new Kunde("Maxi", "Musterfrau", 5);
        System.out.println(musterfrau.platznummer);
       
        einfuegen(mustermann);
        einfuegen(musterfrau);
        System.out.println(warteraum[0].name);
        System.out.println(warteraum[1].name);
       
       
       
       
    }
```


----------



## Javinner (28. Dez 2017)

@Orkanson
Anstatt eines Arrays würde ich hier ArrayList nehmen. Da ArrayList intern ebenso mit einem Array arbeitet, jedoch richtig gute Methoden bietet.
ArrayList: https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/api/java/util/ArrayList.html
Für dich wären Methoden wie: add(E e), contain(Object o), remove(Object o)
sehr hilfreich.
Lies dich hier ein: http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/javainsel9/javainsel_13_003.htm

edit: ich sehe, du willst die Kunden zählen. Soll es eine Besucherstatistik geben? Wenn dies nur der Prüfung dient, zu wissen, wieviele Kunden sich gerade hier aufhalten, dann wäre noch die Methode size() für dich von großem Wert


----------



## Javinner (28. Dez 2017)

Orkanson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie würde es aussehen, wenn die Attribute private wären?


Getter/Setter


----------



## Orkanson (28. Dez 2017)

@Javinner super danke dir für die schnelle Antwort und Hilfe.


----------



## Javinner (28. Dez 2017)

Gerne


----------

